# Kitless anodized titanium pens... on Kickstarter!



## yaroslaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
It's been a while since I've shown here my works... It's time now!
I always wanted to go from "penturner" to small pencompany, and nowadays Kickstarter gives that oportunity.
So, based on my early kitless design, here it is: PENTITAN






Prototypes machined and anodized by me. It was the longest and hardest of my projects, few month long, to get it all right. Production run would be CNC, to allow for quantity and a reasonable price.






It is a convertible pen - user can choose what pen he is about to write today - and change it if he wants to. It uses standart international ink cartridges - both for rollerball and fountain modes, thanks to Schmidt system






In closed position it is one of the smallest fountain pens in the world.






And of cause, crazy anodizing colours. I might add few additional color options, if there would be a demand.







It was a hard work to put this all together - not only mine, but also my friends that help me with Kickstarter things.

I would really appreciate any of your support - sharing with friends, on a facebook or even backing a project on a Kickstarter!
Here is a link: Pentitan on Kickstarter

It could be a great "IAP success story" - I started here, everything I've learned about penturning (and machining!!!) was written here by great and open-hearted people. 

Comments and questions are welcome, as well!

Thanks!


----------



## mark james (Mar 29, 2016)

WELCOME BACK!!!

Glad to hear that you are safe and have not been boring and lazy :wink:!

Very cool project and yes, crazy colors - very nice.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 29, 2016)

what nib is it?  Brand?


----------



## SteveG (Mar 29, 2016)

Wow Yaroslaw, what a great direction to take your skills and passion!  I wish you great success. I have enjoyed seeing your posts along the way, and the pens you produced. It looks to me like something that can be a great success, if you are able to go forward with the right marketing. Please keep us posted. Success is sometimes elusive, but nearly always sweet.  :highfive:


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 29, 2016)

Best of luck to you!  That name is perfect!


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 29, 2016)

I just backed you!  Good luck


----------



## yaroslaw (Mar 29, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> I just backed you!  Good luck


Thanks!

Nib is Schmidt fine, I personally like it


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 29, 2016)

Save me an Iris!  Love the multi-color


----------



## thewishman (Mar 29, 2016)

So happy you are safe and back here again! Your pens look great.


----------



## yaroslaw (Mar 30, 2016)

thewishman said:


> So happy you are safe and back here again! Your pens look great.



Thanks! 
And I'm really happy to be welcommed here :smile-big:


----------



## jondavidj (Mar 30, 2016)

NO.......Yaroslaw....Why oh Why??? I just got out of trouble with my wife for kickstarter and massdrop and now I have to go in and buy something else!! LOLOL..

Great Job!!!!!!


----------



## jondavidj (Mar 30, 2016)

Well you have another backer now!


----------



## conandy (Mar 31, 2016)

These are just too dang slick to pass up. Hard to spend $50 on a pen when I make them myself, but I love the titanium and the design.  

Just wish they had pocket clips.  Am I the only one who has his stuff keep falling out of his pockets every time I bend over?

This seems like a fresh new take on what Karas Kustoms has been doing in copper, aluminum, and brass.  For the record, I don't have one of their's yet.  

I backed you.  Hope you make your goal.  Will love one of those Iris ones.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 31, 2016)

Go for it !!!!


----------



## yaroslaw (Apr 1, 2016)

conandy said:


> These are just too dang slick to pass up. Hard to spend $50 on a pen when I make them myself, but I love the titanium and the design.
> 
> Just wish they had pocket clips.  Am I the only one who has his stuff keep falling out of his pockets every time I bend over?
> 
> ...




Thanks!

As I've said I messed with this desighn a while... you can find my threads here started with "kitless"  One of early handmade "prototypes" (that time it was not a prototype, hehe) was aluminium. And it was absolutely sick in appearence with mirror-finish... until I've added a bent-wire clip. It serves purpose, but destroys a look. It looks good, but not great. And it's pain in the... to produce And making any other type of clip would compromise size and weight. So, for now, clipless. 

Next design with bigger pen I have is with a clip, but main question is how to produce clip in not-very-big quantities.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 1, 2016)

I think that design is really cool.  Well done with that!


----------



## SnazzyPenz (Apr 2, 2016)

*Sweet!*

All I can say is those are some sweet looking pens!


----------



## More4dan (Apr 2, 2016)

*Titanium clip options*



yaroslaw said:


> conandy said:
> 
> 
> > These are just too dang slick to pass up. Hard to spend $50 on a pen when I make them myself, but I love the titanium and the design.
> ...



I've been playing with some simple clips that might work. Titanium sheet .032" thick. The cap adds about 1/4" to the length.  Another option would be attached to the cap with 2 small screws like a pocket knife clip.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 2, 2016)

Another view. And you could anodize to match the pen.


----------



## yaroslaw (Apr 19, 2016)

Yoo-hoo! The project is successfully funded! 

Also we've added polished titanium "color".
















More4dan said:


> Another view. And you could anodize to match the pen.



Thanks! That's one of the ideas I have myself. I also made few clips from titanium from a thicker sheet and profiled them a little. But it makes manufacturing more complicated (5 parts instead of 3, also +milling work) and considerably raises the price. And we've decided to make this pen as affordable as possible, just to make it happen first!
Next project would be clipped, I think


----------



## tjseagrove (Apr 19, 2016)

When can I choose my color???? 
17


----------



## yaroslaw (Apr 19, 2016)

tjseagrove said:


> When can I choose my color????
> 17



Thanks for supporting project!
You can choose your color after project would finish at Kickstarter, and probably I will add few more color options as well before it happens
We will notify everyone who pledged!

Thanks again!


----------



## yaroslaw (May 1, 2016)

10 days left!

And new (and last one) color - dark bronze!
The color looks gorgeous. Personally, I would have a hard time to choose one color if I should. As with all titanium colors it changes drastically under different light conditions (and different angle of view) - from very dark, almost chocolate brown to bronze-gold. Pictures have just a hint of that change.


----------



## yaroslaw (May 15, 2016)

*Successfully raised $15,325 USD with 217 backers*

Thanks everyone for your support!!!


----------



## MikeinSC (May 15, 2016)

I can't believe I forgot about this....


----------



## yaroslaw (May 15, 2016)

MikeinSC said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this....



Ohhh... But... I think you should PM me. I'll manage a pen for you (and anyone with same bad memory...))


----------



## MikeinSC (May 15, 2016)

You got it


----------



## jondavidj (May 15, 2016)

cant wait to get my pen!


----------

